# SJ Tidbits



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the original information on these types was pasted here in the past. I noticed that they have been updated and some of the information has changed, so I am placing them in the appropriate temperament sections. As most are aware, this information comes from *Discover Your Personality.Com*:


> *ESTJ*​
> •	Most frequent type among school administrators.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," overrepresented in "Playing sports" and "Watching sporting events."
> •	Underrepresented in "Listening to music."
> ...





> *ESFJ*​
> •	Most frequent type among education majors.
> •	Among highest in college retention.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," underrepresented in "Writing."
> ...





> *ISTJ​*
> •	Among the four highest in college GPA.
> •	Overrepresented among bank officers and financial managers.
> •	One of the top 2 types among industrial/technical teachers.
> ...





> *ISFJ*​
> •	Most important feature of an ideal job: stable and secure future.
> •	In national sample, among 3 types with lowest income.
> •	In national sample "Leisure Activities," overrepresented in "Watching TV 3 or more hours per day"
> ...


----------

